# Happy 15th Birthday Bravo!



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

For any of you who haven't read the story of this remarkable boy and his angel here on earth, please go to this link:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=82880&page=1&fpart=13

Today is Bravo's 15th birthday, so please wish him a Happy Birthday! It would be great to post your birthday wishes for Bravo on his thread (link above) which is quite long and has much of his story.

Does anyone know where the original link is to Bravo's story? If so, it would be great to post it on his thread also. I'll try searching again...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

First







Bravo you handsome dog you!! and of course







to Kerry for the wonderful life she's given Bravo

Second - Sadly I think Bravo's original posts got pruned








I hope I'm wrong and you find something


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I read the original Bravo story one night about 6 months ago, and of course the whole part 2 as well. It is a tear jerker, and Kerry is an amazing person. She has done so much for Bravo, to give him a good life.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 15th Birthday, Bravo. Hope you have an awesome celebration!


----------



## kneely (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks so much for the birthday wishes. Bravo is one very special guy. I am thrilled but can't believe he has made it this long! Every day is a gift. He was in pitiful shape when we first met and it has been an uphill battle for the old guy. He is one tough fella with an amazing will to live.

Kerry and Bravo


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

handsome Bravo!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

15 years is so fantastic. Knowing what he has gone through makes it even more special that he is still here making both of you happy every day.


----------

